# Carver Sonic 150 mit XTR Schaltung



## mssm (26. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe günstig ein Carver Sonic 150 aus einer Geschäftsauflösung erworben und mich vorher nie mit der Marke beschäftigt.
http://www.carver.de/produkte/bikes/show/sonic-150/

Von der Ausstattung her war mir aber klar, dass der Preis gut ist (50% Nachlass, 1300€->630€). Gut, im Internet wird es nun auch bereits für 899€ gehandelt:
https://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/carver-sonic-150-x0027098
Ist mir schon klar, dass die Unverbindlichen Preisempfehlungen oft Mondpreise sind. Aber 630€ kam mir schon nach einem Schnäppchen vor, besonders mit der Schaltung...

Nun hat das Bike eine XTR Schaltung hinten, ansonsten komplett XT, von Tretlager über Naben etc.. Bei Carver ist das Sonic 150 aber immer nur mit XT Schaltung beschrieben. Hat da jemand nachträglich etwas verändert? Bei Carver selbst habe ich nach 4 Tagen keine Antwort bekommen, vlt. kommt da noch was.
Gibt es die alten Kataloge der Jahrgänge nicht als PDF irgendwo? Ich habe gerne die Kataloge, selbst zu meinen Cannondales aus den 90ern..

Der Rahmenform nach ist es nicht das aktuelle und auch nicht das 2016er Modell aus dem Test, die hatten alle vorne am Steuerlager eine neue geschwungene Form. Ich weiß also nicht, um welchen Jahrgang es sich handelt und ob das 150er jemals mit XTR ausgeliefert wurde.
Das höchste, was ich bisher gefahren bin, war eine Deore LX, daher hatte mich die Schaltung mitunter zum Kauf bewogen, aber auch die angenehme Geometrie.
Von XTR habe ich wohl einfach zu viel erwartet, die schaltet nicht besser als eine gut eingestellte Deore LX oder XT. Aufs größere Ritzel schaltet sauber, aufs kleinere Ritzel ist aber immer ein kleiner Sprung, egal in welche Richtung ich die Schaltung justiere. Ich hätte auch abwärts erwartet, dass die Kette sich ohne Versatz sauber aufs kleinere Ritzel schmiegt.

Der Händler wollte mich zu einer 55er Rahmenhöhe überreden, weil die zu meinen 1,80m besser passen. Dieses war als günstigeres Sonic mit kleinerer Ausstattung für nochmal den halben Preis verfügbar (600€->300€) was auf jeden Fall ein Schnapper gewesen wäre..
Das Sonic 150 hab ich allerdings mit 50er Ramen genommen, das passte gut, ich bin sehr zufrieden. Ich nehm lieber einen kleineren Rahmen und arbeite mit der Sattelstütze. Ich habe zu lange einen zu großen Rahmen gefahren, steuert sich etwas behäbig.

Eigentlich suchte ich ein Trekkingrad, konnte bei dem Preis aber nicht anders. Persönlich mag ich MTBs auch lieber, wollte aber für Touren mit der Frau auf dem E-Bike Packtaschen. Also hab ich das Carver nun komplett mit Gepäckträger, Ständer, Schutzblechen und Licht ausgebaut. Es ist nun das Rad, genau wie ich es wollte, wenn auch nicht mehr ganz so leicht wie vorher.

Zur Scheibenbremse, es ist die erste Hydraulik und auch die erste Scheibenbremse, die ich fahre. Griffig ist die noch nicht gerade, das soll sich angeblich verbessern. Nach einer Tour ist die Bremse aber immer noch nicht eingefahren.


----------



## mssm (27. April 2018)

Antwort von Fahrrad-xxl: "das 2015er Modell hatte ein XTR Schaltwerk."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

